# Brasilien und der Angel-Tourismus aus Europa....



## Brasilfischer (1. September 2005)

Hallo, alle Ihr Angler aus Europa!

In meiner neuesten Fotoreportage findet sich auch die folgende Passage:

*Angelferien einmal anders: Abseits der Zivilisation, in Wildnis und intakter Natur! *

*Bisher konnte vor allem Alaska diesem Wunsche - Abenteuer zu erleben und grossartig kämpfende Fische zu fangen – entsprechen. Die Amerikaner selber haben jedoch andere Destinationen zum Mass aller Dinge erkoren; den Amazonas und den Pantanal in Brasilien! *

*Auf den Flughäfen von Manaus und Corumbá sieht man zur Hauptsaison jederzeit Gruppen von Anglern mit den typischen Schirmmützen und kakifarbenen Anglerwesten bekleidet und mit geschulterten Ruten-Futteralen und schweren Utensilienkästen in der Hand. Vor allem sind es nordamerikanische, aber auch japanische Petri-Jünger, die es Jahr für Jahr in Scharen zum Angeln an die Ufer der unzähligen Seen und Flüsse in Amazonien zieht. Der Angel-Tourismus boomt – nicht zuletzt der äusserst preisgünstig gewordenen Flugpreise wegen!*

Was meint Ihr: Warum haben die sonst so geschäftstüchtigen Tourismus-Anbieter in Europa praktisch keine südamerikanischen Destinationen in ihrem Programm? Andere Tourismusarten, wie z.B. Eco-Tourismus oder Outdoor- und Trekking-Sport werden dagegen hauptsächlich durch Europäer abgedeckt!

Herzlichst aus Brasilien

brasifischer René


----------



## KarpfenBernd (1. September 2005)

*AW: Brasilien und der Angel-Tourismus aus Europa....*

Hi Rene,

ich wollte auch immer mal ins Pantanal, um dort Piranhas, Dourados und Tambaquis zu angeln. Das Problem liegt hauptsächlich in den hohen Preisen der Inlandsflüge in Brasilien, selbst bei www.gol.com.br
Ein Flug nach Sao Paulo ist schon keine preisgünstige Angelegenheit und dann noch nach Cuiabá oder Corumbá im Mato Grosso do Sul? Und im Pantanal selbst besteht auch nicht unbedingt die Möglichkeit extrem günstig bei Bauern unterzukommen, sondern man müßte wieder tief ins Portemonaie greifen, um in einem teuren luxoriösen Eco Resort/Lodge zu wohnen.
Das hat mich immer sehr abgeschreckt, die hohen Preise und die fehlenden Möglichkeiten im Pantanal eine ganz einfache Unterkunft mit familiärer Atmosphäre (kein Hotel !!!) zu bekommen.
Wenn ich in Sampa bin dann angle ich gerne im Pesqueiro Matsumura und habe dort schon ganz gut Tilapias gefangen, leider noch keinen Pacú oder Tambaqui.  
Aber klar: Angeln im Angelteich ist nicht mit dem Naturerlebnis in der Wildnis zu vergleichen.
Warum müssen es denn Fernziele wie Amazonien oder Pantanal sein?
In Campos do Jordao/SP soll es sogar Forellen geben, außerdem gibt es im Bundesstaat  Sao Paulo riesige Stauseen, wo es mit Sicherheit einige Kapitale gibt.


----------



## Brasilfischer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Brasilien und der Angel-Tourismus aus Europa....*

Hallo Bernd,

Die beiden Destinationen Pantanal und Amazonien sind diejenigen die in Frage kommen, wenn es sich (wie ich geschrieben habe) um Angeln in der Wildnis, also fernab von der Zivilisation, handelt. Nicht nur einfach angeln, sondern Natur erleben und Abenteuer bestehen! Diese Kombination findet man nur in diesen beiden Naturparadiesen. In Amazonien ist der Wunschfisch der Tucunaré oder auch ein grosser Pirarucu, im Pantanal der Jaú, ein grosser Dourado oder ein Surubim!

Inlandflüge sind tatsächlich sehr teuer! Aber da gibt es auch sehr bequeme und komfortable Überlandbusse! Eine Fahrt von São Paulo nach Corumbá kostet BR$ 319.00, also etwa 100 Euro und dauert 23 Stunden. Zeit muss man natürlich etwas mitbringen!
Hotel brauchst Du keines - vom Bus wird direkt auf das Hotelboot umgestiegen.

Wenn Du mir über PM Deine E-Mail-Adresse verrätst, sende ich Dir eine meiner neuesten Foto-Reportagen im pdf-Format zu. (Andere User haben natürlich ebenfalls diese Möglichkeit!)

All the best from Brazil und ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL nach Europa
brasilfischer René


----------



## KarpfenBernd (2. September 2005)

*AW: Brasilien und der Angel-Tourismus aus Europa....*

Hi Rene,
ich bin zur Carnavalszeit Februar/März 2006 wieder für 3 Wochen in Sao Paulo bei meiner Freundin.
Leider nur sehr sehr knappe 3 Wochen, so dass ich kaum die Möglichkeit haben werde einen Abstecher ins Pantanal (reizt mich ehrlich gesagt mehr - v.a. einmal im Leben Piranhas angeln) oder gar nach Amazonia zu unternehmen. 
Wenn ich Zeit finde, dann werde ich vielleicht mal wieder im Pesqueiro Matsumura vorbeischauen, das hat mir dort sehr gut gefallen, v.a. die ganz großen Tambaquis (mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch), Pacús und Surubins sind drin. Als ich einmal dort geangelt habe hatte ich den gewaltigsten Biß meines Lebens, hat gleich die ganze 
Angel mit einer gigantischen Kraft ins Wasser gerissen und sie schoß wie verrückt durch den ganzen Teich, nur einen Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit. Köder waren Pellets von den Betreibern, was könnte das nur für ein Kraftpaket von Fisch gewesen sein???
Hier in Hamburg bin ich reiner Friedfischangler (Karpfen, Brassen, Schleien, Alande, Rotfedern, etc.), Raubfische reizen mich wenig ehrlich gesagt.
Wo gibt es denn im Bundesstaat Sao Paulo gute Naturgewässer für Tambaquis und Pacús? Diese Fischarten stammen ja eigentlich aus dem Amazonas/Solimoes, werden aber auch im Estado Federal de SP züchterisch bearbeitet und in den riesigen Stauseen  müßte es auch in freier Natur gewaltige Exemplare geben, oder?
Wie sieht es bei Euch in MG aus? Represa Tres Marias - Rio Sao Francisco?
Lohnt sich die Piranha-Angelei (okay ist ein Raubfisch) im Unterlauf des Rio Francisco?
Irgendwann wollte ich mal nach Maceio/AL - Strandurlaub und sehr gerne mal auf Piranhas im Rio Sao Francisco angeln.
Aber eines Tages will ich unbedingt ins Pantanal, allerdings mit Sportfischern aus Sao Paulo (etwas günstiger als nur mit "Gringos"), leider fehlen mir dazu die richtigen Kontakte in Sao Paulo, ich weiß nicht einmal ob es dort Angelvereine wie in Deutschland gibt?


----------



## Brasilfischer (3. September 2005)

*AW: Brasilien und der Angel-Tourismus aus Europa....*

Hallo, KarpfenBernd,

Immerhin - drei Wochen sind drei Wochen! Wenn Du Deinen Aufenthalt klug organisierst ist das schon eine ganze Menge! 

Zu Deinem Erlebnis mit einem unbekannten Giganten: Da in diesen P&S-Farmen nur Pacús als Grossfische zu finden sind (Mandis oder Bagres sind eher selten), wird es sich bei Deinem „Rutenräuber“ wohl um eine solche Spezie gehandelt haben!

Der Bundesstaat São Paulo ist riesig! Es hat sehr viele Angelteiche, jedoch in einiger Entfernung von dieser Metropole. Gute, natürlich Angelgewässer sind jedoch alle um die 8oo km entfernt. Du hast den Rio São Francisco in MG erwähnt (Três Marias). Das ist bereits ein „Wunderwasser“ mit 152 differenten Fischarten. Falls Du vorhast in Três Marias zu angeln, empfehle ich Dir allerdings den Rio Paraopeba, der bei dieser Ortschaft in den Rio São Francisco mündet. Hier sind vor allem die grossen Surubims zu finden. Dort fingen am späten Abend des 20.06.2005 meine Kollegen Juninho und Carlinhos ein Exemplar von 48 Kilo Gewicht! Köder waren die bis 1,5 m langen Riesenwürmer (Minhocuçus)!

Die Fischerclubs hier in Brasilien sind keine „freien Vereinigungen“. Vielmehr sind es Leute aus der Oberschicht, die an einem Gewässer „unter sich sein“ möchten und zu diesem Zweck eine riesige Anlage mit Hotel, 15-20 Bungalows, eigener Energieversorgung und mindestens 20-30 voll ausgerüsteten Angelbooten (7m Alu-Kahn mit 40 PS Honda!)
aufgebaut haben. Der Jahresbeitrag als Clubmitglied ist für einen Durchschnitts-Verdiener nicht aufzubringen und zudem muss er einen „Götti“ (eine Person, die bereits Mitglied von dieser Vereinigung ist) haben, der für den Neuling die Verantwortung übernimmt. Nicht ganz so einfach also!

Ich hoffe, dass ich Deine Anliegen in etwa behandelt habe, wünsche all the best from Brazil und PETRI HEIL nach Deutschland!

brasilfischer René
(rs.fishing@uol.com.br)


----------



## KarpfenBernd (9. September 2005)

*AW: Brasilien und der Angel-Tourismus aus Europa....*

Hi Rene,
danke nochmals für den Tipp. Ich werde aber zur Karnavalszeit 2006 dort sein, wollte evtl. von Sampa nach Ilhéus/BA (auch nicht gerade billig, mal sehen), mit Angeln sieht schlecht aus. Deine eMailadresse habe ich mir notiert, falls ich Fragen zum Angeln habe kontaktiere ich Dich, okay?

Tschö,


----------

